# LOS ANGELES HEALTH DEPT USING UNAPPROVED COVID-19 TESTS FROM CHINA ....YES CHINA !!



## nononono (Apr 17, 2020)

*Straight from NBC News ....so there's NO DENYING THIS !!!!

Can you believe this, the very city who's Mayor let his MARATHON CIRCLE the city and possibly*
*infect tens of thousand citizens is NOW using the COVID-19 tests from CHINA that were not even 
approved for use by CHINA'S Center for Medical Device Evaluation....a subset of CHINA'S NMPA...*
*National Medical Product Administration.
On March the 8th Mayor Eric Garcetti let the LA Marathon run thru four cities down to the Santa Monica
pier and back thru the transit system to return to LA Dodger Stadium....at the time the City had 11 cases
and 1 death.....yet he let 25,000 runners from AROUND the world run in this virus spreading event along
with possibly 100,000 spectators.....pure insanity and very very very irresponsible....!!!
NOW WE FIND OUT THAT THE LA HEALTH DEPT IS USING CHINESE MANUFACTURED TESTS THAT
ARE NOT EVEN APPROVED BY CHINA'S OWN MEDICAL PRODUCT INDUSTRY.....

I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS.........!!!

WHAT KIND OF DEMENTED PERSON DOES THIS....!

FIRST HE POTENTIALLY CONTAMINATES ALL OF LA, THEN HE TESTS WITH KITS THAT POTENTIALLY
GIVE OUT INVALID RESULTS .......F#@KING UNBELIEVABLE !!!!*
*
IS THIS THE ANTIBODY TESTS THAT WERE 50 % WRONG ??????
HOW ON EARTH COULD HE EVEN THINK ABOUT USING SOMETHING FROM CHINA AFTER WHAT THEY HAVE*
*DONE TO AMERICA AND THE WORLD.....!!!


NBC NEWS*


*Unapproved Chinese coronavirus antibody tests being used in at least 2 states*
Some Chinese-made COVID-19 antibody tests being used in the U.S. were not approved by China's FDA. China has now barred their export.






*A driver receives a COVID-19 test kit at a coronavirus mobile testing site at Lincoln Park in Los Angeles on Friday, April 10, 2020. 

GOD DAMN IF I WAS THAT DRIVER OR ANYONE WHO GOT ONE OF *
*THESE TEST KITS I'D BE LIVID AND CONTACTING*
*A LAW FIRM PRONTO !!!!*


" Tests made by two Chinese manufacturers, Hangzhou Biotest Biotech Co. and Zhejiang Orient 
Gene Biotech, are not on the approved list, but they are being sold in the U.S. "

Hangzhou Biotest Biotech, for example, provides U.S.-based Premier Biotech's COVID-19 tests, according to the FDA website.Premier supplied tests to the Los Angeles County Public Health Department, which teamed up with the University of Southern California for a comprehensive antibody testing study that began this month. County officials hope the study will show how deadly the coronavirus is and demonstrate the effectiveness of strategies like social distancing and wearing masks. 

Julie Labich, a spokeswoman for USC, did not provide a comment when asked about the Premier test's lack of approval by the NMPA. 
*A spokesman for Los Angeles County did not respond to a request for comment. 










						Unapproved Chinese coronavirus tests being used in at least 2 states
					

Some Chinese-made COVID-19 antibody tests being used in the U.S. were not approved by China's FDA. China has now barred their export.




					www.nbcnews.com
				





Someone needs to take a DEEP DIVE into what is REALLY GOING ON HERE..!!
I WANT TO KNOW EACH AND EVERY DEATH CERTIFICATION AND THE UNDERLYING 
CAUSES....
IF THERE IS ANY STACKING AND HOW BAD THEY HAVE MISMANAGED THE TRUE 
DEATHS DUE ONLY TO COVID -19.....

THIS SMELLS BEYOND FISHY .......WAY BEYOND FISHY....!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2020)

*MOTHER F@#KING HYPOCRITE !!!





*


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2020)

Unproven tests. Inaccurate results. Public health labs worry 'bad data' could taint US recovery from coronavirus crisis.
					

Antibody tests could yield clues on COVID-19 infections and immunity, both factors in ending social distancing measures and reopening the economy



					www.usatoday.com
				




*The Los Angeles Mayor and his associates are not playing with a full deck.....
These articles are ALL OVER THE PLACE...!*


----------

